# Film Canister Qestion



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sure this question has come up before but I'm having trouble searching on here for my specific question. My attempt to search on here brings up every post or comment with film canister in it. So...I was just wondering if there are reasons for using both black and white film canisters? Does anyone have any input as to whether or not one would have better luck with one color over another? Sorry if this question has become redundant. If anyone knows of a previous post on the topic, I'd appreciate it if you could share it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

I remember reading someone state that He had the Most success with a Green or yellow colored "überraschungsei" from Ferrero (prolly have another Name in the US, chocolate eggs with a clickcanister inside containing a surprise)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Typically I initially put both in a tank and see which they prefer. They always seem to prefer a color that they prefer, I have had the same species in different tanks choose opposite colors, so really no knowing ahead of time in my experience without just trying.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I have experimented and my variabilis don't seem to mind color as much as orientation of the canister.

I personally like using black film canisters at 45 degree angles or laying horizontally for the frogs to hide and lay eggs. I place the white film canisters vertically with a good 1/2''-1'' of water at the bottom. This encourages my frogs to leave their tadpoles in them and it's easier to see the tadpoles against the white.


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

jimmy rustles said:


> I remember reading someone state that He had the Most success with a Green or yellow colored "überraschungsei" from Ferrero (prolly have another Name in the US, chocolate eggs with a clickcanister inside containing a surprise)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


That sounds like a mission for my wife. She's the chocolate lover. I'm sure she can locate some quickly!


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

FrogTim said:


> I have experimented and my variabilis don't seem to mind color as much as orientation of the canister.
> 
> I personally like using black film canisters at 45 degree angles or laying horizontally for the frogs to hide and lay eggs. I place the white film canisters vertically with a good 1/2''-1'' of water at the bottom. This encourages my frogs to leave their tadpoles in them and it's easier to see the tadpoles against the white.


I actually had the same thought. In my head I pictured black for egg laying and white for tads but sounds like it may not even matter. I agree that the eggs would show better against the black background and the tads would stand out more in the white. I guess it's our preference and not the frogs.

Thanks Tim. I just picked up a group of four some southern variabilis. I never heard back from you?


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

FrogTim. Thank you for mentioning the angle of the film canister's . That has been a very difficult piece of info for me to get from the search engine. Are you the guy that cuts a segment of a Solo cup and places that in the film canister for easy egg extraction ? Thanks.


----------



## Engeli (Oct 3, 2014)

jimmy rustles said:


> I remember reading someone state that He had the Most success with a Green or yellow colored "überraschungsei" from Ferrero (prolly have another Name in the US, chocolate eggs with a clickcanister inside containing a surprise)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


They are forbidden in the US by the FDA due to the risk of children choking the toys inside


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

jimmy rustles said:


> I remember reading someone state that He had the Most success with a Green or yellow colored "überraschungsei" from Ferrero (prolly have another Name in the US, chocolate eggs with a clickcanister inside containing a surprise)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195I mit Tapatalk


What a great idea! Kinder eggs. My daughter might be pissed but great idea

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok. I tucked some black film canisters under my leaf litter. I also had foamed in film canisters that I thought I'd switch up too. I moved all the black canisters to the lower levels and placed the white ones up in the higher slots. 

(Funny....I just took this pic and as I'm typing, the Benedicta that are housed in there are out and about. Calling...as he stares right at me)


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

can't fight out how to attach this photo


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally! Ha. Turned out to be user error.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Redeye_Mar said:


> I actually had the same thought. In my head I pictured black for egg laying and white for tads but sounds like it may not even matter. I agree that the eggs would show better against the black background and the tads would stand out more in the white. I guess it's our preference and not the frogs.
> 
> Thanks Tim. I just picked up a group of four some southern variabilis. I never heard back from you?


Hey sorry I must of not gotten the PM? Glad you still go the variabilis. They are my favorites with my blackwater vents a close 2nd.



Darrell S said:


> FrogTim. Thank you for mentioning the angle of the film canister's . That has been a very difficult piece of info for me to get from the search engine. Are you the guy that cuts a segment of a Solo cup and places that in the film canister for easy egg extraction ? Thanks.


You're welcome. And no that wasn't me but that's a great idea.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish I knew who it was that was using sections of solo cups, It looked like a great idea and I would like to review the pics again and ask him if he's still doing it that way.


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Darrell S said:


> I wish I knew who it was that was using sections of solo cups, It looked like a great idea and I would like to review the pics again and ask him if he's still doing it that way.



I'm curious about the solo cup technique. I'm trying to picture it in my head. Was it just snippets of the plastic cup placed in the film canisters?Can you describe how it worked or what you saw?


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I will try to describe the best I am able . Picture a solo cup open end down on the counter now draw an X on the bottom of the cup and continue the lines down the sides towards the open end , now cut on those lines so the cup would be in 4 equal parts .now place what was once the bottom of the cup in the film canister first with the side of the solo cup oriented where you want the frogs to lay on . these pieces will be too large for a film canister so imagine more lines drawn on the cup and smaller segments or trimming the segments to fit to your needs . maybe even a few segments in the same canister overlapping to get better coverage . The guy who was doing this showed a picture of a film canister, with the segment of the solo cup being removed, with eggs attached to them . I always planned on doing this but my thumbnails just are not interested in laying eggs . Just everything else. If the description does not make sense I will cut up a solo cup and post pictures . I want to give credit to the person who was doing this , It seemed like a great idea.


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Darrell S said:


> I will try to describe the best I am able . Picture a solo cup open end down on the counter now draw an X on the bottom of the cup and continue the lines down the sides towards the open end , now cut on those lines so the cup would be in 4 equal parts .now place what was once the bottom of the cup in the film canister first with the side of the solo cup oriented where you want the frogs to lay on . these pieces will be too large for a film canister so imagine more lines drawn on the cup and smaller segments or trimming the segments to fit to your needs . maybe even a few segments in the same canister overlapping to get better coverage . The guy who was doing this showed a picture of a film canister, with the segment of the solo cup being removed, with eggs attached to them . I always planned on doing this but my thumbnails just are not interested in laying eggs . Just everything else. If the description does not make sense I will cut up a solo cup and post pictures . I want to give credit to the person who was doing this , It seemed like a great idea.




I kinda get it. Like a liner. Makes it easier to get the eggs out of the film canisters. Remove the liner and leave the canisters. I might play around with that when I have some free time.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

Darrell S said:


> I will try to describe the best I am able . Picture a solo cup open end down on the counter now draw an X on the bottom of the cup and continue the lines down the sides towards the open end , now cut on those lines so the cup would be in 4 equal parts .now place what was once the bottom of the cup in the film canister first with the side of the solo cup oriented where you want the frogs to lay on . these pieces will be too large for a film canister so imagine more lines drawn on the cup and smaller segments or trimming the segments to fit to your needs . maybe even a few segments in the same canister overlapping to get better coverage . The guy who was doing this showed a picture of a film canister, with the segment of the solo cup being removed, with eggs attached to them . I always planned on doing this but my thumbnails just are not interested in laying eggs . Just everything else. If the description does not make sense I will cut up a solo cup and post pictures . I want to give credit to the person who was doing this , It seemed like a great idea.


It would be awesome if I could do something like that. Unfortunately, my imis like to lay on the back side of broms or up on the top side of the canisters. It looks like they like doing it upside down or something in those things.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Im pretty sure this is what jimmy was referring to . I got them as a youngster growing up in Germany. They are also sold in Mexico, i bring back 3-4 cases every summer. They are illegal to bring into the US due to the choking hazard wink wink.


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Yup, thats what i am talking about, although the canisters arent the ones that i meant, in my childhood they used to look different:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/f/f9/Überraschungsei.jpg/220px-Überraschungsei.jpg

http://img.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/c...o-04-zeitung-DW-Wirtschaft-Frankfurt-Main.jpg


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

jimmy rustles said:


> Yup, thats what i am talking about, although the canisters arent the ones that i meant, in my childhood they used to look different:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/f/f9/Überraschungsei.jpg/220px-Überraschungsei.jpg
> 
> http://img.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/c...o-04-zeitung-DW-Wirtschaft-Frankfurt-Main.jpg


This is exactly how they still are in the UK. How odd they're banned in the U.S., despite being labelled for over 3 years and considering you all use various harmful additives and tonnes of sugar and sweeteners. Our soft drink ingredients are different to yours, such as coke and mountain dew, less sweet!


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

If this helps, I found this on a certain auction site, item number:311344695925.
They look perfect in size to cut in half and slide into the black canisters (mine measure 30mm inside) and not too badly priced too!


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Coop . Do you drive all the way to Mexico from Washington , That's a long haul . I grew up in Yelm, Wa . Then Puyallup , and just recently Texas. Do you purchase the chocolate only for the containers inside or is the chocolate pretty good . Thanks.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

SLEEPiNG GiRL said:


> If this helps, I found this on a certain auction site, item number:311344695925.
> They look perfect in size to cut in half and slide into the black canisters (mine measure 30mm inside) and not too badly priced too!



I just cut a white film container into sections and slip them into black film containers.


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Alan Zimmerman said:


> I just cut a white film container into sections and slip them into black film containers.


I have some white ones on order, but wasn't sure if they'd fit, so thank you for this!


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

SLEEPiNG GiRL said:


> I have some white ones on order, but wasn't sure if they'd fit, so thank you for this!



This is what the cut-away profile looks like - and the fit. With some care - you can get two inserts out of a white film container. Trim as needed to made it slide in and out easily.








Hope this helps.

Alan


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

Alan Zimmerman said:


> SLEEPiNG GiRL said:
> 
> 
> > I have some white ones on order, but wasn't sure if they'd fit, so thank you for this!
> ...



Looks simple enough. I'll give this a shot tomorrow. 

Thanks Alan


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

This seems like a great idea!!! The white canister inside the black! Very cool!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Darrell S said:


> Hey Coop . Do you drive all the way to Mexico from Washington , That's a long haul . I grew up in Yelm, Wa . Then Puyallup , and just recently Texas. Do you purchase the chocolate only for the containers inside or is the chocolate pretty good . Thanks.


No, we own a timeshare in Cabo and fly down every summer. I buy them because they are delicious and truly do bring me back to my youth when i see them .


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I like the white film canister inside the black one even better , Then you could split one and place both halves inside the black one and have complete coverage , Like another member's frogs like to lay the eggs on the top you would be able to easily get the eggs out .


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Darrell S said:


> I think I like the white film canister inside the black one even better , Then you could split one and place both halves inside the black one and have complete coverage , Like another member's frogs like to lay the eggs on the top you would be able to easily get the eggs out .



Just make sure you trim enough that you can slide them in/out without binding. You don't want them to catch on each other or have another issue once you have eggs. A bit of a pie shape will help.


----------

